# SIG Sauer evolution 1911 ?



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

It's nib never fired, is the frame and slide forged? Or cast? It's older I think. How much is it worth?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Whatever you can get for it.....

https://www.google.com/search?q=SIG...annel=fs&q=sig+sauer+1911+revolution+for+sale


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry I'm looking to maybe buy it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got ya..... The above link will give you and idea of what they are selling for.......

Good luck.........


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

That's not a wildly common gun so just throwing it out there isn't going to get a lot of responses based on experiences...

At the least it won't be cheap because it's a SIG and they are a pretty high quality maker. Perhaps finding out the original retail will give you a starting point.

The responses that you might get here are of limited value at best because nobody can SEE the gun and thus know its condition. Condition is EVERYTHING in a gun's value. 

YOUR homework should start with checking what others are on GunBroker being 'asking price'. 

Secondly go to a gun shop and check in their Blue Book of Gun Values for the range of values. Be fair about the condition. Again, condition is everything in gun values.

Finally, the gun is really worth what you pay for it. It's all about supply vs. demand.


----------

